# Noachide growth



## VilnaGaon (Aug 10, 2009)

I have been tracking the Noachide Movement since I read a book some years ago by a Pentecostal minister who left Christianity and embraced this movement. This movement holds to a supposed 7 laws given to Noah after the Flood. The laws are
1. Prohibition of worship of false gods.
2. Prohibition of Blasphemy
3. Prohibition of Sexual Immorality (Adultery,homosexuality etc)
4. Prohibition of Theft
5. Prohibition against consuming blood
6. Prohibition of Murder
7. Positive Commandment to set up laws and a Court System
These commandments can be found in Maimonides---Mishneh Torah--Laws of Kings and their Wars Chapter 9. Like all the laws in the Mishneh Torah, they were derived from the Talmud. 
The Noachide movement is only open to Gentiles and not to Jews--a kind of Judaism for Gentiles. It is a relatively new movement drawing its members primarily from Apostate Christians mainly in the West. Interestingly most of these apostates were from Christian Zionist backgrounds. Their numbers are growing as they are also promoted by the Chabad Lubavitchers. They primarily network on the internet but they have meetings in many US and Canadian Cities and study groups in Orthodox Synagogues taught by Rabbis. I have seen photos of these meetings and they are quite numerous. 
The newly formed Sanhendrin in Israel under its Nasi Rabbi Adin Steinsaltz has formally recognized these groups. They have opened a Noachide Yeshiva(seminary) here in Canada and a group of prominent Orthodox rabbis among them Rabbi Immanuel Schochet(Lubavitcher) has published a Noachide Shuchan Arukh(Code of Laws) in Hebrew with an English Translation to follow. The Noachide seven Laws were also recognised by the US Congress under the last administration, as Laws beneficial to Mankind .
Needless to say renunciation of the Lord Jesus and His work is part of being a Noachide. I have yet to hear any Christians take this new religion on. I think that we Believers should take this movement seriously as under Noachide Law and administration, anyone breaking any of the seven laws will be put to death. And according to Noachides, The Lord Jesus is a False God although interestingly Allah isn't and Orthodox Judaism considers Muslims as Noachides with a share in the world to come.


----------



## VilnaGaon (Aug 12, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> I have been tracking the Noachide Movement since I read a book some years ago by a Pentecostal minister who left Christianity and embraced this movement. This movement holds to a supposed 7 laws given to Noah after the Flood. The laws are
> 1. Prohibition of worship of false gods.
> 2. Prohibition of Blasphemy
> 3. Prohibition of Sexual Immorality (Adultery,homosexuality etc)
> ...



No thoughts anyone?????


----------



## smhbbag (Aug 12, 2009)

I just ran across this a few days ago and almost made a thread about it. I had never heard of it. It was mentioned by a pretty unhinged conspiracy theorist alongside the fellow evils of the Illuminati, Bilderbergs, Bohemian Grove, Priori of Sion, etc. 

I had never heard of it and looked it up some (less) unhinged resources on it. Most interesting.

Do you have any particularly helpful online resources I could read through, or could you just comment more about it?


----------



## Wayne (Aug 12, 2009)

Any estimate on how many are involved in this?


----------



## ewenlin (Aug 12, 2009)

VilnaGaon said:


> I have yet to hear any Christians take this new religion on. I think that we Believers should take this movement seriously as under Noachide Law and administration, *anyone breaking any of the seven laws will be put to death*. And according to Noachides, The Lord Jesus is a False God although interestingly Allah isn't and Orthodox Judaism considers Muslims as Noachides with a share in the world to come.



Wow this is extreme.


----------



## toddpedlar (Aug 13, 2009)

Wayne said:


> Any estimate on how many are involved in this?



What areas in the world are there where is Noachide Law being put into effect? How many executions have there been of Christians for simply believing in Christ, due to these laws?


----------



## VilnaGaon (Aug 13, 2009)

http://www.noahidenations.com/content/index.phphttp://www.noahidenations.com/content/index.php

Jerusalem Court for Issues of Bnei Noah - The Sanhedrin - en
There are a lot of Noachide websites out there! When I first started tracking them there were only a handful, they have mushroomed since. Google Noachide and you will see what I mean. They have videos on Youtube. Individual Noachides are encouraged to Proselytise Christians and Christian Zionists and Pentecostals make easy prey. Ex-Christian Zionists are quite prominent in the movement. In my humble opinion Christian Zionism logically leads to this Apostasy. Probably the most famous Noachide is the archeologist Vendyl Jones who claims to have been the inspiration for Indiana Jones. He has a newsletter called ""the Reseacher"" which has photos of these Noachide meetings; These meetings are chaired by Orthodox Rabbis particularly Chabad ones and there are a good number of participants. 
Out of curiosity, I visited one of these meetings in an Orthodox Synagogue in Toronto, there were about a hundred people and everyone I spoke to was a Gentile, except for the Rabbi chairing the meeting. Most Chabad synagogues and outreach houses have a program for Noachides. Under Jewish Law, a non-Jew is not allowed to study Torah. If he does, he should be put to death(Maimonides --Laws of Kings and their Wars), but the exception is a Noachide who is considered a Ger Toshav and may be permitted to live with Jews and may attend a Jewish Synagogue. A Noachide is permitted to attend Torah Study in the Synagogue(there may be individual Rabbinic Restrictions on this) but a Noachide is not allowed to study Kabbalah. 
There are no Noachide nations at this moment but hypothetically under a Noachide administration, Christians would be considered Idolaters and put to death. Let no one ever have any illusion that Noachides or Orthodox Judaism are religions of Peace. Read Maimonides Mishneh Torah --Laws of Kings and their Wars and you will find out that religious wars are sanctioned and it is considered permissible to wage war on Gentile Nations that refuses to observe these 7 Laws of Noah. There is a chapter on this in the book ""Perspectives on Maimonides"" by Kraemer. 
I Know that Reformed Theology is the only antidote to this Noachide Infestation. Only Reformed Theology has the intellectual apparatus to take on and defeat this movement which actually has the theology of Orthodox Judaism behind it. Don't even dream that Arminian Pentecostals or the Evangelical movement will ever be able to confront this Movement. They will be the first to get co-opted!! Don't underestimate this movement. ""Christians"" in the west are leaving the Church in record numbers and they can easily fall prey to a Movement like this. Unlike other cults/new religions this one has the support, intellectual and otherwise of an established religion like Orthodox Judaism behind it.


----------

